# Glock 20 ammo?



## nhbuck1 (Feb 14, 2016)

What bullet weight do you guys think would be most accurate for the 10mm glock 20?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Test firing different weight bullets will give you the answer you are looking for.....


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Myself and my old 1993 G20 prefer heavier bullets over lighter ones. My EDC load is 90's era Win 175gr ST. 

Paul


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

My g20 prefer bullets 180gr and above the heaviest I have fired were 220gr.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The cheapest 180 grain ammo I can find is very accurate in my G20. I've never even tried the 'good stuff.'


----------

